# General > Recipes >  Lemon Sponge Pudding

## Angela

Years ago I had a really good recipe for a lemon pudding... once in the oven the pud magically separated itself out into sponge and a delicious lemony sauce....yum! :Grin:  

Unfortunately I've lost the recipe, but I'd really like to try making the pud again -does anybody have a reliable recipe for this or something like it?  ::

----------


## cliffhbuber

Lemon sponge pudding with yummy sauce sounds great!!!!

----------


## Angela

> Lemon sponge pudding with yummy sauce sounds great!!!!


It was....but does anybody have a recipe for it pulleeeez? ::

----------


## Buttercup

Here goes:

2 oz soft marg
2 oz self raising flour
6 oz sugar
2 eggs - separated
1 large lemon
10 fl oz milk

oven: 170     

Beat together marg, sugar, rind and juice. Beat in egg yolks, then flour and milk gradually. Whisk egg whites and add.Put into a dish and set in a tray of water. Put in oven and bake for approx 40 minutes.

Hope this is what you're looking for. Also have a recipe for a Chocolate version!!  ::

----------


## Angela

Buttercup, thank you so much, that looks just right! :Grin:  

Would you mind posting the chocolate version as well ? (I know that's greedy isn't it?) I'd love to have it. 

You can pm me if you'd rather, but I'm sure other people would like to have it as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

No sooner said than done. ::  

3 oz marg
3 oz sugar
3 oz self raising flour
3 eggs, separated
1 oz cocoa
10 fl oz milk

oven: 170 (fan)

Cream marg and sugar until sft and light. Gradually beat in the egg yolks then fold in the flour, cocoa and milk. Fold in the stiffly beaten egg whites. Pour into a greased dish and stand in a tin of water in the oven. Bake for approx 40 minutes.

----------


## Angela

Wow! my heroine  :Grin:  

...now which one shall I try making for Sunday lunch?  ::  

Decisions, decisions....

Thanks a lot Buttercup.

----------

